
HP motherboard with unlisted, etchings-removed integrated wifi - dredmorbius
https://plus.google.com/103470457057356043365/posts/VkHmpcUf1gV
======
dredmorbius
Apologies in advance for title liberties, but this is an otherwise untitled G+
posting.

A newly-purchased, over-the-counter HP PCI motherboard is found to have a WiFi
chipset, with etchings removed, that fails to appear under Windows Device
Manager, and is not listed in any of the hardware manuals or manifests.

